# Frogs



## Vat69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Alright, so I'm beginning to become interested in getting a frog or two to diversify my collection. I'd only want something simple like a green tree frog, nothing too hard to keep. Does anyone here own frogs and/or toads?(I know some of you do)  
What are they like to keep? More challenging than your average carpet? Or easy as?
Also, what's a good resource for frog husbandry? And anyone know the names of any good breeders?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarahbell (Jul 26, 2003)

wheres matt when you need him............................

its best to buy tadpoles or froglets as frogs become used to a certain water type and if moved from there they can go in to shock they are easy to keep and dont require much except a half land half shallow water escape proof tank as for breeders vat i wouldnt have a clue


----------



## joe (Jul 30, 2003)

Frogs are fairly easy to keep, I keep quite a few species, for a pair of greens I would recommend a 2 by 2 by 2 foot tank .to make it easy I would put a waterdish in the cage for easy cleaning , make sure you always use dechlorinated water. Provide a few branches for climbing. To get care sheets go to askjeeves.com and type in green tree frog or litoria or whites tree frog you'll get heaps of info


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 30, 2003)

Litoria caerulea (Common green trees) are my favourite frog species.
Not the most striking of the bunch, but are easily cared for in captivity and pretty easy to come across. There are plenty up here hiding around the place.
I'd ask Matt for advice on the tank, his setup sounded awesome. He could prob also recommend a few breeders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Is it legal to breed frogs for snake food? Might be a good idea for fussy feeders.


----------



## joe (Jul 31, 2003)

They breed mice don't they?.......


----------



## Alexahnder (Jul 31, 2003)

frogs are protected and mice aren't


----------



## joe (Jul 31, 2003)

correct but what if you captive breed marsh frogs for example that are on your license and the 2000 tadpoles turn into 2000 frogs???


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 1, 2003)

i don't want to start an arguement but most frogs generally have a high mortality rate between when they are born and when they are metamorphed. Same as crocodiles. In the wild many get eaten or just die of natural causes . It would probably be best to contact NPWS and ask them. 

Also, i'm getting 3 or four juvenile green tree frogs tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

.... tuppance a bag


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 1, 2003)

I bred Litoria Infrafrenata and while they are a beautiful frog they are a pain in the butt to keep clean and the metamorphs are a pain to feed. Pinhead crickets work out very expensive and breeding your own cockies is by far the best way to go! Also give some thought as to where you are going to house them as the little buggas can be as noisy as hell!


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 2, 2003)

i got 4 green tree frogs(litoria caerulea) yesterday. They have fed on small crickets. They are about 2 cm long


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

congrats


----------



## joe (Aug 3, 2003)

In my case food is not an issue so I can raise plenty of frogs, which is what I'm currently doing..........if you keep your tadpoles clean and do plenty of water changes about 80% survives...


----------



## ad (Aug 20, 2003)

I would like to get my son some red-eyed gtfrogs (I dont know the latin name).
are they as easy to keep as the above and are there any breeders in Brisbane (or are they easy to freight?)
Cheers
Ad


----------



## wattso (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Vat69, a good site for frog info is www.yahoo/groups/group/australianfreshwaterturtlesandfrogs The site owner craig latta's wife gabrial is big froggy expert, im sure you will find all the info you need there if you contact them, they have just moved to qld i think, best of luck. have been thinking of getting some l.caruela (green tree frogs) myself, have to get an amphibian license first, im in nsw. cheers~


----------



## Matt_01 (Aug 20, 2003)

Come on chat or email me or sumthin i gots frogs  they r mad!
What u wanna no? if u wanna tree frog get a large species like gtf or estf and if you want a ground frog get a stripe marsh they so cool!
u can let all ur taddys go into a pond if u want to...
[email protected]

_____________________________________________________________

!i!iMooi!i!


----------



## python_man69 (Aug 20, 2003)

you should buy tadpoles first


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 21, 2003)

i don't think it is responible to let captive tadpoles go in ponds as it increases the risk of chytrid in wild frogs


----------

